# Hello! From KCMO



## vegansbeware (Feb 14, 2008)

So far, I'm on my second smoker. the first one I had was a "Torpeto Style" Brinkman. Didn't really like that one much and nothing I tried to cook on it turned out to my expectations. I have since moved up to a Char-Griller Smokin Pro with the Side Fire Box. I got it at Lowes as a Birthday gift last year and my wife already calls it "The Mistress". I'm constantly trying to perfect my Smoking Tech. I have already got quite a few mod ideas from posts on this site. As far as my experience level, I guess you could say, I'm in between the "just learnig" and the "pro" catagory. Just a bit closer to the "just learning" on the educated scale.
I'm from Kansas City, Missouri, AKA the BBQ Mecca of the world, KC Style is the best! I know that will get a few comments as this Thread ages! LOL.
I signed up to this to get some pointers from you Pros out there. I hope to get to a point where I may meet some of you in person at a BBQ Competition or maybe the American Royal BBQ here in KC. Maybe even join you on the award stage!


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome! Great to have you here! I think my fiance feels the same way about my smoker and I.


----------



## stacks (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Good to see another Missourian on board.


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 14, 2008)

Only you don't ever hear any complaints from the wife about what comes out of "The Mistress", right, sdesmond?


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to our little corner of the web, Veg! Glad you found us!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome aboard!  Lots of great knowledge here!  Don't forget to give us some q-view!


----------



## richtee (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, the epicenter of the hyperspace smoking universe.


----------



## smokingrookie (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, glad you found us.


----------



## flyin'illini (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site.  I love KC (spent 9 mo out there in a stretch a few yrs back)  Nice town.  I live Carolina style without the cole slaw IMHO.


----------



## kookie (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site............Great place here.............


----------



## ajthepoolman (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  I am over the river a bit in Topeka.


----------



## glued2it (Feb 15, 2008)

Where's the option for oklahoma style?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's all good!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome to SMF and ya what about southwestern bbq?


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 15, 2008)

I only wanted to compare the 4 main bbq styles. I personally have never hear of OK style. As far as SW Style, I beleive that falls under TX Style.


----------



## husker-q (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome from "north of the river" KCMO!

new to the forum myself and I have the same unit as you - already started to modify, with the stack extension.  Went to the lowes and depot looking for expanded sheet metal grate for a new coal rack - but they only had 18 ga. so need to keep looking for a stouter grate.

If only the weather would cooperate a bit more - I could get more experience!


----------



## richtee (Feb 16, 2008)

I doan wanna hear any weather whining... sheesh!

Richtee in MICHIGAN


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 26, 2008)

I too am from the "great lakes area". I grew up there. Go Ohio State! (Noticed you were a Woverines fan) This weather does suck but I agree, It is WAAAAYYY colder up there. I grew up about 20 minutes south of Lake Erie. Nothing is colder than a gust out of the north that has been traveling across miles of frozen lake! Brrrr!


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 26, 2008)

I spent this weekend doing some mods to my grill that I found on here. You can find a bunch of mod ideas and tips on here.

This is the best link that I found for ALL of the Modifications you can do to a CGSP.

http://*****************************...GrilleMods.pdf

The only thing I did different was on the side firebox upgrade.
I used a "Shaker basket" http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...esc&lpage=none. Fits perfectly in the fire box without the handle attached. It allows the ashes to fall into the ash tray so you can empty the ashes during a long smoke without disrupting the burning coals. It also improves air circulation around the coals thus making a constant temp easier to get.


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 26, 2008)

Actually just go to this post.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...9&postcount=48


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## navionjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

What do you mean style? I'm in Texas, WE ARE BBQ, anything else is a poor imitation.

Jimbo


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice to meet you too Navion. BBQ is a way cooking over an open flame or in a smoker. The way you prepare is it's "style".


----------



## mossymo (Feb 26, 2008)

VegansBEWARE
Welcome to SMF, glad you joined us and look forward to your posts and Qveiws !!!


----------



## navionjim (Feb 27, 2008)

Oops! Me thinks I may have offended you Vegan. That wasn't my intent, it was simply a poor attempt at Texas humor. Folks down here are mighty opinionated and I was just pandering to that. Personally I don't believe there is any BBQ style that is bad, they are all just different. The Welcome is genuine though. 
NavionJim


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 27, 2008)

Naw! you didn't offend. I was just throwing some KC humor at your Texas humor! I think you and I are gonna get along just great.


----------



## navionjim (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you can count on it Vegan!
Jimbo


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 27, 2008)

I noticed in your Signature, that you state you are an engineer. I am a AutoCAD Tech. (Drafter). What kind of Engineer are you? I'm a Civil Drafter currently but can draft just about anything. Also, with you being an engineer, where do you find the time need to smoke meat?


----------



## bertjo44 (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome and glad to have you. Would like to visit KC. Must admit though I just broke the tie that put NC style over KC and Texas on the poll. I'm in VA but grew up in NC and love the vinegar based NC bbq. Love it all actually but thats my fave. I'm pretty new too so my I can learn some from you. Have learned plenty from this site already.


----------



## navionjim (Feb 27, 2008)

Howdy Vegan, 
I started out life as a pilot and mechanic on the West Coast, I'm an Oregonian by birth and right. I studied engineering in collage got my A&P and FCC ratings back then as well, I'm aeronautics all the way. I Lost my medical 12 years ago and have worked in the MTX / OPS side of the industry ever since. I'm currently an aircraft systems engineer for "a large airline based in Houston TX". They don't care to have their name thrown out there, but you can figure it out I think. I work on avionics, hydraulics, pneumatics, anything mechanical and even some structure if no one else is available. Your right though, I have to make my own time when I can, turn off the cell phone etc. CAD rocks by the way.
Jimbo


----------

